# Rubik's Cube - A short film



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Terrible acting...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 30, 2011)

haha that was great! you should make more videos like this!


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, if I could get my sister to make videos with me again.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

Woah! awesome


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jla (Dec 30, 2011)

Great video! And you just gotta love the swedish winter this year. Really cold but no snow...


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks!
Yes, it is quite disappointing that there is no snow...


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 30, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice video. I remember the song from something, but can't remember. What's it called?


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Have you ever played farmville?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2011)

samkli said:


> Have you ever played farmville?


 
ahhh yea. I didn't play but my ex played a lot.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

LOL.Nice video ,your stop motion videos are awesome but I think you should make more videos like this.


----------



## CubExpert (Dec 30, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice, create some longer ones and you can put it on a website like kickstarter.com or something


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Nice, create some longer ones and you can put it on a website like kickstarter.com or something


 
Maybe... But it´s hard to get ideas for videos like this.


----------



## CubExpert (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a good ideia, do a movie with the Rubik's Cube as central theme.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 30, 2011)

The vignette made me laugh because of how noticable it is.  Good video.


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2011)

Hehe  thanks!


----------

